# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo semilla de Piña Golden de Costa Rica

## Yoshy

En venta aproximadamente 40 000 semillas de piña Golden de Costa Rica, cultivados en el Distrito de Mazamari, Provincia de Satipo, Dpto. Junín, zona de fácil acceso y carretera afirmada hasta la misma zona de producción. Las semillas estarán listas para su entrega a fines del mes de noviembre 2016. Interesados escribir al correo: yoshysandoval@hotmail.com o teléfonos 956379767 - 954112937. Temas similares: Semilla de piña Golden Buenas Práticas en el Cultivo de Piña en Costa Rica VENDO SEMILLA DE QUINUA VAR. SALCEDO INIA Y ALTIPLANO para siembra en Costa Vendo semilla de quinua variedad ALTIPLANO INIA para siembra en costa Vendo Piña Golden

----------

